# NE Scotland Spring Meet 2014



## Derekh929

Date Set for Saturday 29th March 2014 10am Approx

Please can you post in the thread if you will be able to attend, thanks Derek

Ok guys and Girls this time again looking to Gauge early interest for this to happen as a lot of work to Host and a long travel for some of the VIP Guests

No we ain't getting Miley Cyrus or Lady Gaga as they were booked up so , Likely to Be a Double act from A&C hopefully, as they never disappoint with there Top Notch advice and knowledge with any detailing and Product maters.
Ok a Few shocks to Reveal i know have a VW Group car in the Garage, this may shock some. But Demo Car as White

Last Meet Pictures and details
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304596
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=307321

Full Details Of the Day to Follow in due course

Hopefully there will be lot's of products to try on the day and we will have some structure to it with open and relaxed atmosphere, well apart from the Host.

I look forward to meeting some new members in the NE this time as had a fantastic turn out the last time with some excellent feed back the members had enjoyed the day.

I will sort out the food again as long as you don't eat as much as last time:lol:

News Update : Demo Car Passat CC White No Protection ( By Slimjim )

All will be welcome to stay as long as want too

1. Doug M +1 Confirmed
2. Shakey85 Confirmed (Replaced Kerr that can't manage dates Confirmed)
3. New novice Confirmed
4. Andrew159 +1 Confirmed
5. AaronGTi Confirmed
6. DavidT Confirmed (Replaced Mick as he is away with SHMBO)
7. Will_G Confirmed
8. JenJen Confirmed (Replaced YZFR1 (Andy) Can't Manage Dates)
9. Slimjim Confirmed
10 Slimjim's Son Confirmed
11.Ethan Crawford Confirmed
12. Gaz_VXR Confirmed (replaced Cotter as moving house that weekend)
13. ScottishA4 Confirmed (replaced Callummarshall as partners orders)
14 Mikey Ireland Confirmed
15. Mark Irvine Confirmed
16. afcbob Confirmed
17. Alan_mcc Confirmed 
18. Soapie Confirmed

Reserve
1. Gti-Paul
2. StevieR32
3.

Ok Carpro UK & BMD have kindly offered anyone attending the meet a Discount for the day for their products and better still saving on postage.

Important Note

Please can you contact them direct a little while before the Event for anything you may require to try or re stock. The Discounts would be agreed by Carpro & BMD direct, as I will have no input with this and will leave that to Craig & Stevie

Put Detailer guys in another list since workloads will dictate for a lot

1. Craig ( representing CarPro UK) Confirmed
2. Andy ( CarPro Uk Subject to Work Load)
3. Stevie BMD Confirmed 
4. Gordon (Caledonia) Defined Detail
5. Clark PB ( Polished Bliss ) Unable to attend due to Work commitments 
6. Alan AMDetails Confirmed

Reserve

1.

DATE OPTIONS at top of thread
.


----------



## Doug_M

Im keen if home. 
Home March 5th- 2nd April
April 30th- 28th May.

Cant be missing a second one lol.


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Im keen if home.
> Home March 5th- 2nd April
> April 30th- 28th May.
> 
> Cant be missing a second one lol.


Hi Doug i will have to discuss fully with my Guests but will be hopping to be between 5th March & 2nd April


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Will try to make this one if I can :thumb:
Stevie BMD


----------



## Derekh929

Black Magic Detail said:


> Will try to make this one if I can :thumb:
> Stevie BMD


Sounds good to me Stevie


----------



## caledonia

Any room for a beginner??? And if free of coarse.


----------



## Doug_M

Whats going to be worked on this meet Derek?


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Whats going to be worked on this meet Derek?


A very Special VAG Car and hopefully one he can let some learners have a go of the machines , your one is a nice colour for this practice with hard paint as well


----------



## Derekh929

caledonia said:


> Any room for a beginner??? And if free of coarse.


Don't give me idea's yes it's free so far


----------



## caledonia

Derekh929 said:


> Don't give me idea's yes it's free so far


Apologizes Derek that read wrong. What I should have said if I was free of bookings. Once the date is confirmed. I can work around it. But bookings are already coming in for March and the usual New Car protection.


----------



## Doug_M

Derekh929 said:


> A very Special VAG Car and hopefully one he can let some learners have a go of the machines , your one is a nice colour for this practice with hard paint as well


"Practice" for the pro's then yes :lol:

Will hopefully get her done before the meet. In need of a light cut anyway.


----------



## Kerr

It really depends on dates and my schedule. I'll keep an eye on things.


----------



## Will_G

I'll be there Derek :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> It really depends on dates and my schedule. I'll keep an eye on things.


Aye so it's if your Girl Friend lets you that is then:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

caledonia said:


> Apologizes Derek that read wrong. What I should have said if I was free of bookings. Once the date is confirmed. I can work around it. But bookings are already coming in for March and the usual New Car protection.


No Need to appoligise Gordon , i'm always picking things up wrong the wife tells me , sounds fine to me, aware that in your line of work business comes first, i never want to lose a customer in my line of work either:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> Aye so it's if your Girl Friend lets you that is then:thumb:


Ouch. :lol:

I go home every second weekend as I've got shared care of my daughter.

Got to keep her indoors happy too though. I'm a real gent.


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> I'll be there Derek :thumb:


Sounds good to me Will see your there:thumb: , welcome to take someone along as well


----------



## Derekh929

I will be expecting the Stoney Loons along this time


----------



## Clark @ PB

Derekh929 said:


> I will be expecting the Stoney Loons along this time


I'm a Stoney loon so I'd like to come along depending where and when it is?


----------



## Derekh929

Out in the Scottish Rivera, well close the Broch:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Black Magic Detail said:


> Will try to make this one if I can :thumb:
> Stevie BMD


If you're there Stevie so am I :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> If you're there Stevie so am I :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## New Novice

Yup, sounds good to me.
Should make dates around then.

NN


----------



## Derekh929

New Novice said:


> Yup, sounds good to me.
> Should make dates around then.
> 
> NN


Sounds good to me and i have a baby VAG car as well know i have been converted:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok just had PM from Andrew159 re coming to the meet with a Friend so another 2 keen


----------



## Andrew159

Count me in sounds great!


----------



## Mick

If I can make it, ill be there :thumb:


----------



## Will_G

So to give you a help Derek

1. Doug M
2. Kerr - depending on dates
3. New novice
4. Andrew159 +1
5. AaronGTi
6. Mick
7. Will_G

Put the pro guys in another list since workloads will dictate for a lot of you guys I guess

1. & 2. C&A
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gordon (Caledonia) Defined Detail
5. Clark PB


----------



## yzfr1

So to give you a help Derek

1. Doug M
2. Kerr - depending on dates
3. New novice
4. Andrew159 +1
5. AaronGTi
6. Mick
7. Will_G
8. YZFR1 (Andy)

Put the pro guys in another list since workloads will dictate for a lot of you guys I guess

1. & 2. C&A
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gordon (Caledonia) Defined Detail
5. Clark PB


----------



## yzfr1

Just added my name to that list. Can manage any time!


----------



## Derekh929

Mick said:


> If I can make it, ill be there :thumb:


Sounds good to me Mick


----------



## Doug_M

Derekh929 said:


> Out in the Scottish Rivera, well close the Broch:thumb:


I know we all live close by, but does everyone know that Fraserburgh is called "the Broch" lol.


----------



## slimjim

1. Doug M
2. Kerr - depending on dates
3. New novice
4. Andrew159 +1
5. AaronGTi
6. Mick
7. Will_G
8. YZFR1 (Andy)
9&10 Slimjim & Son

Put the pro guys in another list since workloads will dictate for a lot of you guys I guess

1. & 2. C&A
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gordon (Caledonia) Defined Detail
5. Clark PB

Sent you a P.M Derek would love to come to this and as soon as I mentioned it to my son he would be right up for it as well :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

I wondered where the Broch was 

Your meets sound great, bit to far for my plastic pig tho!


----------



## Derekh929

yzfr1 said:


> Just added my name to that list. Can manage any time!


Glad to see some new members with there names down:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Kiashuma said:


> I wondered where the Broch was
> 
> Your meets sound great, bit to far for my plastic pig tho!


No Excuses , will be people from Glasgow and Edinburgh and im sure you could park the new del boy machine in a Good location and car share and get some free advertising with the del boy car in the layby


----------



## Derekh929

slimjim said:


> 1. Doug M
> 2. Kerr - depending on dates
> 3. New novice
> 4. Andrew159 +1
> 5. AaronGTi
> 6. Mick
> 7. Will_G
> 8. YZFR1 (Andy)
> 9&10 Slimjim & Son
> 
> Put the pro guys in another list since workloads will dictate for a lot of you guys I guess
> 
> 1. & 2. C&A
> 3. Stevie BMD
> 4. Gordon (Caledonia) Defined Detail
> 5. Clark PB
> 
> Sent you a P.M Derek would love to come to this and as soon as I mentioned it to my son he would be right up for it as well :thumb:


Sounds Good to me slimjim:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> I know we all live close by, but does everyone know that Fraserburgh is called "the Broch" lol.


Yes i will confirm Doug is Correct The Broch is in Fraserburgh :thumb:


----------



## cotter

Derekh929 said:


> Yes i will confirm Doug is Correct The Broch is in Fraserburgh :thumb:


Strictly speaking, wasn't the Broch originally the name for Bulger?

Put me down as a hopeful, depending on the date. Not on here often Derek, text me with a date once you know, and I'll be able to confirm one way or t'other


----------



## Callummarshall

Derekh929 said:


> I will be expecting the Stoney Loons along this time


:wave:

I was there last time!

I'd be ken for this again, assuming the dates workout! but may require assistance in getting a lift up from stoney.


----------



## Derekh929

cotter said:


> Strictly speaking, wasn't the Broch originally the name for Bulger?
> 
> Put me down as a hopeful, depending on the date. Not on here often Derek, text me with a date once you know, and I'll be able to confirm one way or t'other


Know that is a controversial one that I will have to discuss this with someone from Bulger:thumb: you may yet be hung drawn and quartered later for this :lol:

Will add you to the list Cotter and will text you the info when set, aware subject to workload etc


----------



## Derekh929

Callummarshall said:


> :wave:
> 
> I was there last time!
> 
> I'd be ken for this again, assuming the dates workout! but may require assistance in getting a lift up from stoney.


Doing good Callum , added your name subject to work & managing to secure a lift or share with someone passing stoney:thumb:


----------



## yzfr1

Caliummarshall said:


> :wave:
> 
> I was there last time!
> 
> I'd be ken for this again, assuming the dates workout! but may require assistance in getting a lift up from stoney.


If no one can pick you up on the way through ill happily pick you up from aberdeen train station!


----------



## Callummarshall

Derekh929 said:


> Doing good Callum , added your name subject to work & managing to secure a lift or share with someone passing stoney:thumb:


Cheers Derek! I live literally on the A90 so am easy enough to pick up in the lay-by.

What cable is going to come out on top this time?



yzfr1 said:


> If no one can pick you up on the way through ill happily pick you up from aberdeen train station!


Cheers fro the offer mate! I'll let you know!


----------



## Derekh929

Callummarshall said:


> Cheers Derek! I live literally on the A90 so am easy enough to pick up in the lay-by.
> 
> What cable is going to come out on top this time?
> 
> Cheers fro the offer mate! I'll let you know!


Callum :doublesho you may want to reword that first bit I quote ( I'm easy enough to pick up in a lay-by) sounds like a bad chat up line :lol:

So that's a run sorted possibly no excuse know:thumb:


----------



## Callummarshall

Derekh929 said:


> Callum :doublesho you may want to reword that first bit I quote ( I'm easy enough to pick up in a lay-by) sounds like a bad chat up line :lol:
> 
> So that's a run sorted possibly no excuse know:thumb:


Maybe that's how it is 

haha good stuff!


----------



## MJI4742

1. Doug M
2. Kerr - depending on dates
3. New novice
4. Andrew159 +1
5. AaronGTi
6. Mick
7. Will_G
8. YZFR1 (Andy)
9&10 Slimjim & Son
11. Mikey Ireland
12. Mark Irvine

Put the pro guys in another list since workloads will dictate for a lot of you guys I guess

1. & 2. C&A
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gordon (Caledonia) Defined Detail
5. Clark PB

Derek
Thanks for the email, That list filled up quick! I have put both myself and Mark on the list we are both on the same rota and hopefully will be at home for this one.


----------



## CraigQQ

Callum. I'll be coming from Edinburgh. So if your on the way between edin and the broch I'll swing by and pick you up. I don't often pick up lads in lay bys!! Don't start that rumour lol. 
I'll keep you a seat. 

I'll be there. Hopefully Andy won't be too busy with work, I'll represent Carpro regardless


----------



## Derekh929

MJI4742 said:


> 1. Doug M
> 2. Kerr - depending on dates
> 3. New novice
> 4. Andrew159 +1
> 5. AaronGTi
> 6. Mick
> 7. Will_G
> 8. YZFR1 (Andy)
> 9&10 Slimjim & Son
> 11. Mikey Ireland
> 12. Mark Irvine
> 
> Put the pro guys in another list since workloads will dictate for a lot of you guys I guess
> 
> 1. & 2. C&A
> 3. Stevie BMD
> 4. Gordon (Caledonia) Defined Detail
> 5. Clark PB
> 
> Derek
> Thanks for the email, That list filled up quick! I have put both myself and Mark on the list we are both on the same rota and hopefully will be at home for this one.


 All sorted on the list , space has gone quickly this time.


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Callum. I'll be coming from Edinburgh. So if your on the way between edin and the broch I'll swing by and pick you up. I don't often pick up lads in lay bys!! Don't start that rumour lol.
> I'll keep you a seat.
> 
> I'll be there. Hopefully Andy won't be too busy with work, I'll represent Carpro regardless


So no excuses for Callum know 2 offers of pick up in 24 hours not bad at all


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> "Practice" for the pro's then yes :lol:
> 
> Will hopefully get her done before the meet. In need of a light cut anyway.


Yes you better have that car looking it's best , we may select it for an inspection by the experts:thumb:


----------



## Callummarshall

CraigQQ said:


> Callum. I'll be coming from Edinburgh. So if your on the way between edin and the broch I'll swing by and pick you up. I don't often pick up lads in lay bys!! Don't start that rumour lol.
> I'll keep you a seat.
> 
> I'll be there. Hopefully Andy won't be too busy with work, I'll represent Carpro regardless


Cheers Craig!

Aye im on the way up. Providing i can come ill take the lift up!


----------



## afcbob

Missed the last one due to work looked a good day put me down but will confirm once date is set.


----------



## Derekh929

afcbob said:


> Missed the last one due to work looked a good day put me down but will confirm once date is set.


Added to list good to see some new names on the list:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks to all that has shown an interest for this meet so will start looking at dates as demand for it to happen is very encouraging, Further details will follow in due course, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

Alan_MCC has text'd to say will be coming so added him to list, that's us just about onto Reserve List:doublesho as I have 1 to add possibly 2 :thumb:


----------



## Doug_M

Can i have a plus 1?


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Can i have a plus 1?


Aye Doug I will put you down for +1


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Callum. I'll be coming from Edinburgh. So if your on the way between edin and the broch I'll swing by and pick you up. I don't often pick up lads in lay bys!! Don't start that rumour lol.
> I'll keep you a seat.
> 
> I'll be there. Hopefully Andy won't be too busy with work, I'll represent Carpro regardless


Thanks Craig sounds good to me like the new title Sales Manager , sounds very hard work:thumb:
Thanks Derek


----------



## alan_mcc

Like en

Craig you're never out of laybys


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Like en
> 
> Craig you're never out of laybys


very good Al how are you doing I thought you had been kidnapped, so what's , this about laybys please tell us more:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Derekh929 said:


> very good Al how are you doing I thought you had been kidnapped, so what's , this about laybys please tell us more:thumb:


Just been busy you know fit like. Look forward to the get together. Will be good to see the usual faces again. I'll be in a different car yet again!! That's an average of 1 per meet :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Just been busy you know fit like. Look forward to the get together. Will be good to see the usual faces again. I'll be in a different car yet again!! That's an average of 1 per meet :lol:


Yes you will be in my new VAG Club soon :lol: know that I have one in the garage:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Some of you may notice some new tags

:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Some of you may notice some new tags
> 
> :lol:


Yes it's started already , I wonder who added those


----------



## Soapie

Pop me on the list please


----------



## Derekh929

Soapie said:


> Pop me on the list please


Will add you on :thumb: Soapie


----------



## bigslippy

Tempted


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys just reserve spaces left know :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

bigslippy said:


> Tempted


I'm sure there will be a place nearer the time :thumb: sure to be a good day I will make sure of that:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Derekh929 said:


> I'm sure there will be a place nearer the time :thumb: sure to be a good day I will make sure of that:thumb:


We will give good discounts on the day for all :thumb:
Stevie BMD


----------



## Derekh929

Black Magic Detail said:


> We will give good discounts on the day for all :thumb:
> Stevie BMD


Thanks Stevie for the offer, I will bear this in mind when we look at the agenda for the day and dates, as still at early stages yet and I need to see what time we have on the day :thumb: Thanks Derek


----------



## Doug_M

Will there be any Carpro sales on the day?
Still waiting to try Hyrdo2...

Might need more reload by then too.


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Will there be any Carpro sales on the day?
> Still waiting to try Hyrdo2...
> 
> Might need more reload by then too.


Hi Doug the last time Andy took up some stuff some had asked for before the meet to save on postage and a few other items on my request.
I'm wanting to keep the meet on the basis that it for learning and an enjoyable social meet with good atmosphere, and for members enjoyment.
Also anyone that attends feels no obligation to get gear on the day, as this imho may spoil the meet and I'm bearing the cost of the meet fully myself as I enjoy them and i meet like minded people at them and learn a lot.
What I am happy with like the last time is if after the meet you want to contact the companies doing the demo's or attending and you want to save on postage, or to ask further questions etc or get gear feel free to do so.:thumb: Hope the sounds fair and that's my take on it but I'm gatefull that so many have shown an interest in the meet , thanks Derek
I will be willing to look at this again after the meet after I chat to the members of DW to see there opinions regarding this as well, as we can all improve and learn


----------



## shakey85

Hi.

Can I be added to the reserve list if there is no space. Any date is fine for me TBH


----------



## Derekh929

shakey85 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can I be added to the reserve list if there is no space. Any date is fine for me TBH


All done for you:thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK

Hi Guys.

So I'll be there, hopefully Andy will make it a long too.

We agree with Derek on this issue, CarPro UK won't be making sales pitches as we don't want people to feel obliged to buy products or that we are forcing anyone into spending money on the day. We would encourage other traders to do the same to maintain the relaxed and fun atmosphere we had on the last open day.

As with last year, if anyone does require CarPro orders we will do a discount for you if you pm us in the 2 weeks running up to the meet. Then we will bring it along and you can pay by cash if you prefer, or pay in advance via the webshop.

We will be doing product demo's on the day, Derek has requested we do something similar to last year where we demo as much of the CarPro products as possible on the day, let people try the polishes with supervision ect.

So what we will be looking for is, Derek has supplied one test car and as last year this will be washed, decontaminated and waiting in Dereks superb garage for the dry demo's.
We will require a car for wet demo's, so if you would like your car cleaned on the day there is a chance for someone to donate their car for these demo's. Otherwise we will use my own personal car.

Thanks
Craig
CarProUK


----------



## Derekh929

Sounds good to me Craig 

Ok for the Wet Demo is anyone wanting to donate their car for the demo , preferably one with little protection is always good
No need to be scared as no Machine polish involved and no need to be embarrassed , if in need of a machine we won't be judging the cars you bring, or will we have a little Concours d' Elegance in the the nice seaside location , as visiting Pebble Beach is on my list to do soon, know there is an idea with these pro's coming:thumb:


----------



## shakey85

I'm on the reserve list however if someone drops out - i'll happily donate my car


----------



## Mick

when a date gets decided, can you edit it into the OP please Derek?

Just means if anyone doesnt check in on this thread in a while, they wont need to troll through the whole thread to find the date :thumb:

hopefully Ill be on the bike if the weather is reasonable


----------



## Derekh929

Mick said:


> when a date gets decided, can you edit it into the OP please Derek?
> 
> Just means if anyone doesnt check in on this thread in a while, they wont need to troll through the whole thread to find the date :thumb:
> 
> hopefully Ill be on the bike if the weather is reasonable


Will do i have sent a PM away with a few dates to sort out with me Andy & Craig and then will post up a couple to see what we can do i will pop up on OP and i usually PM as well if get a chance, Bike you better go down past the Brother in Law he is bike daft , he has just done a Cafe Racer, with old bike has a GSX650 that is up for sale and the new BMW race bike :argie::argie:

Sounds good to me


----------



## Derekh929

Ok for the Wet Demo is anyone wanting to donate their car for the demo , preferably one with little protection is always good
No need to be scared as no Machine polish involved and no need to be embarrassed , if in need of a machine we won't be judging the cars you bring, or will we have a little Concours d' Elegance in the the nice seaside location , as visiting Pebble Beach is on my list to do soon, know there is an idea with these pro's coming


----------



## slimjim

I've got a white Passat CC your more than welcome to it. It has no protection and it's quite embarrassing and if anyone wants to polish practice on it there more than welcome . I belt up and down the country in it , it sits on Power Stations getting covered in coal dust. 

If I was you I would run :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

slimjim said:


> I've got a white Passat CC your more than welcome to it. It has no protection and it's quite embarrassing and if anyone wants to polish practice on it there more than welcome . I belt up and down the country in it , it sits on Power Stations getting covered in coal dust.
> 
> If I was you I would run :lol:


Run Craig will love this idea that's it sorted , sounds just what we are looking for :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok on the look out for a Bonnet for Machine practice at the meet might not be this time we will see but soon, was thinking of something with Hard paint. I'm going to speak with a couple of breakers and a body shop, what a good choice of donner car for this?


----------



## Will_G

Feel free to use the bonnet of my motor! Except for showing strike throughs!


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> Feel free to use the bonnet of my motor! Except for showing strike throughs!


Thanks for the offer of your bonnet on your nice BM for Demo , but ill place safe for any machine practice and use a scape panel :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails

Finally i might make one of your events Derek!

Pop me on the list will subscribe waiting on dates.

Alan


----------



## Derekh929

Will do Alan , look forward to finally meeting up


----------



## Derekh929

shakey85 said:


> I'm on the reserve list however if someone drops out - i'll happily donate my car


Sorry Shakey I missed your post about this , I will bear this in mind as well , thanks Derek :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford

looking like this will be a good event once again Derek! just hope i am home i will defo be home in march as away on holiday 31st till the 4th. hopefully will almost have the focus finished aswell and if its a fine day it will make an appearance


----------



## Derekh929

EthanCrawford said:


> looking like this will be a good event once again Derek! just hope i am home i will defo be home in march as away on holiday 31st till the 4th. hopefully will almost have the focus finished aswell and if its a fine day it will make an appearance


That's good Ethan I knew you would be up for it , if you were home:thumb:, finished Focus sounds good, and hope we can have another cracking meet


----------



## Derekh929

Just an update as soon as I hear back from Craig & Andy I will post up dates and will start looking at what we are going to do on the day apart from eat to much and yap to much , well that sums me up well


----------



## Mick

just saw the tags :lol:

Rent a dent? is wee Alan coming? lmao!


----------



## Derekh929

Mick said:


> just saw the tags :lol:
> 
> Rent a dent? is wee Alan coming? lmao!


Aye Alan won't miss my meets he likes the free food:thumb:
He says its na rent a dent know , we will be the judge on that front:thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Hi Derek, would love to come depending on dates. Can you stick me on the reserve list please? Thanks!!


----------



## Derekh929

Lone_Par said:


> Hi Derek, would love to come depending on dates. Can you stick me on the reserve list please? Thanks!!


All added thanks for your interest:thumb:


----------



## JenJen

We shall pop along. Bring the youngest NE member along to meet you all


----------



## Derekh929

JenJen said:


> We shall pop along. Bring the youngest NE member along to meet you all


Hi Jen added to list , good to here from you:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I'll be there in the rent a dent on the 29th for sure

And then crail the day after!


----------



## slimjim

Me and my son will be there on the 29th :thumb: thanks again Derek for arranging this and and all the Pro's for there commitment . Much appreciated.


----------



## CarPro.UK

I'm excited for this one, the first NE meet was good, the second fantastic.. lets see if we can make this third one even better 

A few weeks leading up to the meet, we will offer a discount to meet attendee's who want to order and pick up/pay at the meet. We would recommend other traders attending to follow suit, this keeps the day relaxed, still gives members great deals and doesn't turn it into a sales presentation on the day.


----------



## Kerr

Ah, that falls on my weekend for being away. 

Afraid I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Derekh929

Ok Pm's should all be out with dates and I will up date those on reserve list as soon as people , confirm dates ok


----------



## Doug_M

Dates good with me, i will be home.
My +1 will also be home from fishing then but will contact him for confirmation.
Cheers.


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Dates good with me, i will be home.
> My +1 will also be home from fishing then but will contact him for confirmation.
> Cheers.


Thanks for update Doug sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Ah, that falls on my weekend for being away.
> 
> Afraid I won't be able to make it.


Catch you next time Kerr:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

We should be good to go ,we will also like to offer discounts on the day for our products I will put some stock in the back of the van ,just let me know if there's anything that you want before or on the day ,there will be no hard sale for us on the day ,just glad to meet up with some old friends and make few new ones .
Stevie BMD


----------



## Mick

should be fine by me too :thumb:

If not, then ill post up within the next couple of weeks


----------



## Derekh929

Black Magic Detail said:


> We should be good to go ,we will also like to offer discounts on the day for our products I will put some stock in the back of the van ,just let me know if there's anything that you want before or on the day ,there will be no hard sale for us on the day ,just glad to meet up with some old friends and make few new ones .
> Stevie BMD


Sounds good Stevie , look forward to meeting you and Aaron up in the cold NE , better take your boiler suit just in case :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

CarPro.UK said:


> I'm excited for this one, the first NE meet was good, the second fantastic.. lets see if we can make this third one even better
> 
> A few weeks leading up to the meet, we will offer a discount to meet attendee's who want to order and pick up/pay at the meet. We would recommend other traders attending to follow suit, this keeps the day relaxed, still gives members great deals and doesn't turn it into a sales presentation on the day.


Thanks Craig sounds good to me , planning will start in my head soon when work load settles down as been manic

I will try my hardest to make it as good as the last if not better, but the the people that make the meet:thumb:

Craig thrives on plenty of questions on the day so get your lists ready:thumb:


----------



## shakey85

Date is fine for me. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Callummarshall

I should be good with the 29th assuming Craig is still ok to pick me up!


----------



## Derekh929

Callummarshall said:


> I should be good with the 29th assuming Craig is still ok to pick me up!


Sounds good Callum ,Wow you lads in Stoney are very forward no holding back with the statement:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

shakey85 said:


> Date is fine for me. Looking forward to it!


Thanks for confirming look forward to meeting you then


----------



## New Novice

Like to come along again - hopefully better weather!

NN


----------



## MJI4742

Derek
That's great, Me and Mark can both manage on that date.
We can come round earlier if required to help you get ready or even bring some food. 
It took us a moment to figure out who Audi M8 was, I will pass the message on but I think he will be offshore.
Mikey


----------



## Derekh929

New Novice said:


> Like to come along again - hopefully better weather!
> 
> NN


Sounds good to me look forward to meeting up again


----------



## Derekh929

MJI4742 said:


> Derek
> That's great, Me and Mark can both manage on that date.
> We can come round earlier if required to help you get ready or even bring some food.
> It took us a moment to figure out who Audi M8 was, I will pass the message on but I think he will be offshore.
> Mikey


That's good your rota is ok this time it seems that date working well by responses, a help in the morning will be good for sure.
Thanks for passing on the message, i have confirmed you both on the list


----------



## AMDetails

Still hoping to make this. But I do have something in the diary with a question mark next to it. Cant follow up till tuesday as In Manchester.

Will confirm soon .

Alan


----------



## CarPro.UK

Black Magic Detail said:


> We should be good to go ,we will also like to offer discounts on the day for our products I will put some stock in the back of the van ,just let me know if there's anything that you want before or on the day ,there will be no hard sale for us on the day ,just glad to meet up with some old friends and make few new ones .
> Stevie BMD


I'm looking forward to seeing your new pre wax cleanser ect Stevie, the colours are certainly vibrant!

Tell Aaron to wrap up warm.. last time I seen him at Gordon's all he done was stand at the heater and moan it was cold :lol: :lol:



Mick said:


> should be fine by me too :thumb:
> 
> If not, then ill post up within the next couple of weeks


Good News, been a while since I've caught up with you big man 



Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Craig sounds good to me , planning will start in my head soon when work load settles down as been manic
> 
> I will try my hardest to make it as good as the last if not better, but the the people that make the meet:thumb:
> 
> Craig thrives on plenty of questions on the day so get your lists ready:thumb:


Questions.. that's what your there for Del, your the expert Detailer not me 
Just check how shiny his bmw is compared to my car :lol:



Callummarshall said:


> I should be good with the 29th assuming Craig is still ok to pick me up!


Nah you can walk Callum, haha.. Ofcourse lifts a plenty. Will just be me in the car. Depending on how much stuff I have to bring I may even have room in the back haha!



New Novice said:


> Like to come along again - hopefully better weather!
> 
> NN


I may be mistaken, but did you come to the first meet in a little renaultsport?


----------



## alan_mcc

I believe you are mistaken Andy, was it a white Audi?

edit: I mean Craig! It's been too long


----------



## Mick

^^ pffft. go back to sleep Alan :lol:

be good to catch up with you mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Alan I hope you have started prepping this car for the event


----------



## Derekh929

AMDetails said:


> Still hoping to make this. But I do have something in the diary with a question mark next to it. Cant follow up till tuesday as In Manchester.
> 
> Will confirm soon .
> 
> Alan


Hear from you then Alan , thanks Derek


----------



## CarPro.UK

alan_mcc said:


> I believe you are mistaken Andy, was it a white Audi?
> 
> edit: I mean Craig! It's been too long


Thanks for the correction James.. I mean Alan :wave:

haha.. only kidding, Yes I must be thinking of someone else matey.

Cheers
Andy...
I mean Craig


----------



## Derekh929

CarPro.UK said:


> Thanks for the correction James.. I mean Alan :wave:
> 
> haha.. only kidding, Yes I must be thinking of someone else matey.
> 
> Cheers
> Andy...
> I mean Craig


Craig it was Neil from Elgin with the ren sport Twingo you are thinking of not NN with Audi S4 estate :thumb:


----------



## Andrew159

Date seems good for me il manage 
Thanks andrew


----------



## Derekh929

Andrew159 said:


> Date seems good for me il manage
> Thanks andrew


Ok thanks for update Andrew


----------



## Will_G

Hi Derek,
I'll manage that date no problem. I'll also help out as much as you need


----------



## gaz_vxr

Date should be fine for me as well, looking forward to this!!


----------



## Callummarshall

:lol: I see tags growing!


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> Hi Derek,
> I'll manage that date no problem. I'll also help out as much as you need


Thanks Will , I will PM you with plans nearer time , thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

Ok Carpro UK & BMD have kindly offered anyone attending the meet a Discount for the day on there products and better still saving on postage.

Important Note 

Please can you contact them direct a little while before the Event for anything you may require to try or re stock. The Discounts would be agreed by Carpro & BMD direct, as I will have no input with this and will leave that to Craig & Stevie


----------



## Derekh929

Lone_Par said:


> Date should be fine for me as well, looking forward to this!!


All confirmed on list, look forward welcoming you along


----------



## Derekh929

Callummarshall said:


> :lol: I see tags growing!


Started very early this year, not sure who added all these


----------



## afcbob

If anyone needs a lift up from Aberdeen or near by i will easy take you up as have a free seats in my car


----------



## gaz_vxr

Likewise. I'm heading up in the VXR - wee run through the back roads. Leaving from Dyce so can give folk a lift too.


----------



## JenJen

Offt going to be lots of folk


----------



## slimjim

I've free seats from Dundee, so if anyone wants to get to Dundee or anyone on route it's no problem :thumb:


----------



## Doug_M

Derek, hope your giving your neighbours a heads up... Looks like itl be grid locked :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

afcbob said:


> If anyone needs a lift up from Aberdeen or near by i will easy take you up as have a free seats in my car


Thanks for offering a lift for others if near by or on Route , I should manage approx 8 to 10 at push on drive and at side of house and the street is quiet well apart from when the car washing club is in town as someone called it:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Derek, hope your giving your neighbours a heads up... Looks like itl be grid locked :lol:


All sorted :thumb: my car can go on another drive and quiet street :thumb:, plenty on cars on site as well , as said you have to warn the neighbours when the car washing club is in town:lol:
Also 4 on list walking distance


----------



## Clark @ PB

Got your PM Derek cheers!

Unfortunately it looks like I won't be able to make it now as I'll probably be spending most of that weekend in the studio


----------



## bigslippy

Can't make it , I'm washing me hair that day :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

Clark @ PB said:


> Got your PM Derek cheers!
> 
> Unfortunately it looks like I won't be able to make it now as I'll probably be spending most of that weekend in the studio


Thanks for update Clark , I will give you a heads up when next have a meet, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

bigslippy said:


> Can't make it , I'm washing me hair that day :doublesho


This is not a good excuse as when you pass the big 40 perms are a thing of past I'm afraid , but I'm sure everyone at the meet could detail the mop for sure and put on a nice wax or sealant of your choice:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok thanks to all that have confirmed attendance of the meet , I will start planning the day now, great to see very strong interest from members and pro's very encouraging , and makes the hard work organising worth while, thanks Derek


----------



## Soapie

Count me in, looking good to go.


----------



## Derekh929

Soapie said:


> Count me in, looking good to go.


All added , see you then:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Well that's the start today of the winter garage clear out , tidy out to get ready for the meet


----------



## gaz_vxr

Derekh929 said:


> Well that's the start today of the winter garage clear out , tidy out to get ready for the meet


Started mine today as well due to the weather. Organised the detailing gear. Just need to get rid of the Xmas cardboard then my man cave can commence!


----------



## Derekh929

Lone_Par said:


> Started mine today as well due to the weather. Organised the detailing gear. Just need to get rid of the Xmas cardboard then my man cave can commence!


Remember to post up some pics of progress:thumb:
I have heeps of boxes as well and I need to give the wall and roof a wipe down OCD I know


----------



## gaz_vxr

Derekh929 said:


> Remember to post up some pics of progress:thumb:
> 
> I have heeps of boxes as well and I need to give the wall and roof a wipe down OCD I know


Will do. Will be a slow project if anything!


----------



## Derekh929

gaz_vxr said:


> Will do. Will be a slow project if anything!


Liking your new image Gaz:thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Derekh929 said:


> Liking your new image Gaz:thumb:


Haha. Thanks - just a username change to tie in with other forums, Instagram etc!


----------



## alan_mcc

Prepping my car??

I'll maybe give it a rinse with the hose!


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Prepping my car??
> 
> I'll maybe give it a rinse with the hose!


You better start early for the competition arrive and drive , got a Judge from Pebble Beach coming:thumb:

What you mean you will maybe use a hose:lol: , have you gone all Green


----------



## DavidT

Hi,

Id like to pop along to this if its ok, new to using this site so any help with stuff would be good. 

Thanks

David


----------



## Derekh929

DavidT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Id like to pop along to this if its ok, new to using this site so any help with stuff would be good.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


Hi DavidT sorry for late reply but this time we are chock a block :doublesho and I have two friends as well coming and this is at my house.
I will stick you on reserve list , as I know one on reserve will be offshore at time , I would have been great to meet new members but if we make the meets to big it will spoil it, I will keep you in mind for next one , and put you on reserve list:thumb:


----------



## DavidT

No worries, thanks Derek, didn't see the reserve thing till later


----------



## Derekh929

DavidT said:


> No worries, thanks Derek, didn't see the reserve thing till later


David are you close to me as you can pop round another time I'm out doing the car after to meet sometime:thumb:


----------



## DavidT

yeah, im in westhill at the moment might be looking to move soon but still be in the area


----------



## Derekh929

Ok list updated,


----------



## Derekh929

Just a few weeks away i will be getting ready soon for the big day


----------



## alan_mcc

Looking forward to this Derek.


----------



## AMDetails

Derek if possible. This date is free and I would love to attend... just as Alan. But there to help if needed.


----------



## Derekh929

AMDetails said:


> Derek if possible. This date is free and I would love to attend... just as Alan. But there to help if needed.


Alan sounds great to me and good to have another pro for some advice , look forward to finally meeting up at the meet:thumb:


----------



## afcbob

DavidT if you need any help am in northfield and have most things if you want to try any.


----------



## Will_G

I'm in newhills also so feel free to give me a shout.

On that note and given the amount of folk heading up maybe best if someone is attending the full thing that I cadge a lift


----------



## gaz_vxr

Will_G said:


> I'm in newhills also so feel free to give me a shout.
> 
> On that note and given the amount of folk heading up maybe best if someone is attending the full thing that I cadge a lift


I can give you a lift mate. I'm only in Dyce.


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Looking forward to this Derek.


Glad you are Al me too

Thanks to all the are sorting out car sharing to cut down on cars blocking the street should not be a problem as good amount of room on site:thumb:


----------



## Will_G

Cheers Gaz, probably take you up on that if you'll be there the whole day


----------



## gaz_vxr

Will_G said:


> C heers Gaz, probably take you up on that if you'll be there the whole day


That's the plan mate. Can sort something out nearer the time.


----------



## Callummarshall

Bloody hell i cant keep up! 

wish work would die down! 

Looking forward to this now!!! 

will there be any Direct drive polishers on show/ demo?


----------



## AaronGTi

Ive got some artdeshine QD Glasscoat samples to give away too.


----------



## AMDetails

Oh indeed.

Do you require any extra tools bringing? 
Rupes, rotarys and flex direct drive here. also 2 x das 6 1 x PC. DP* Depth guages, De bur brushes. Tape etc.

Alan


----------



## DavidT

not liking my chances of two people not making it


----------



## Derekh929

AMDetails said:


> Oh indeed.
> 
> Do you require any extra tools bringing?
> Rupes, rotarys and flex direct drive here. also 2 x das 6 1 x PC. DP* Depth guages, De bur brushes. Tape etc.
> 
> Alan


Alan Yes Machines may come in handy thanks for that , I think we have a bonnet lined up for some practice hopefully, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

Callummarshall said:


> Bloody hell i cant keep up!
> 
> wish work would die down!
> 
> Looking forward to this now!!!
> 
> will there be any Direct drive polishers on show/ demo?


Yes Craig will have his flex with him

Green Flex that is


----------



## AaronGTi

DavidT said:


> not liking my chances of two people not making it


Why is there a reserve list for a meet anyway?


----------



## slimjim

I'm really looking forward to this it's going to be great, if where still using my white Passat CC for the wash how dirty do you want it. I can probably rack up about 2500 miles of motorway debris and country muck if required. 
Anyone is also welcome to try what they want on it be correction work on a panel (plenty of swirls to remove) or put any products on it. I plan to do a full correction during the summer anyway.


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> Why is there a reserve list for a meet anyway?


Because if there are two many people it wont be enjoyable in the space we have to work in IMHO, also i'm not a business that will benefit from laying out my own cash for food or other stuff for the meet, as meet is for learning, fun and also meeting like minded people , for good banter. 
Also there is a reserve list as I have decided to have one due to demand for the meet, and I think that is best way and the reason for the demand was mostly due to how well received the last one was I wanted to try to keep it similar:thumb:

This is not meant to come across as brash but just the genuine reason for why I have a reserve list


----------



## Derekh929

slimjim said:


> I'm really looking forward to this it's going to be great, if where still using my white Passat CC for the wash how dirty do you want it. I can probably rack up about 2500 miles of motorway debris and country muck if required.
> Anyone is also welcome to try what they want on it be correction work on a panel (plenty of swirls to remove) or put any products on it. I plan to do a full correction during the summer anyway.


Sounds good to me :buffer:


----------



## DavidT

AaronGTi said:


> Why is there a reserve list for a meet anyway?


I understood this as Derek put it, I can understand where he is coming from, he's good enough to host it. Callum told me about the last meet being good, just me not being in on time, and I wasn't having a moan it just sounds like it will be a good meet, worst case it will be a mini meet of me on my own and the cat watching me outta the window 

:detailer:


----------



## afcbob

I can take a da6 and flex vrg if you need it.


----------



## Derekh929

afcbob said:


> I can take a da6 and flex vrg if you need it.


Thanks for the offer not sure if we will need them all , but no harm in taking them along:thumb:


----------



## Audi m8

Just realised I'm back offshore on that date. Hope you guys have a great day and the NE weather holds...?? 

Derek, watch out for that Mikey Ireland bloke, he'll be into athin' noseying aboot!! :lol: Mark will keep him in check tho hopefully!


----------



## Derekh929

Audi m8 said:


> Just realised I'm back offshore on that date. Hope you guys have a great day and the NE weather holds...??
> 
> Derek, watch out for that Mikey Ireland bloke, he'll be into athin' noseying aboot!! :lol: Mark will keep him in check tho hopefully!


I will catch you next time, and will update the records , I'm sure Mikey will sort you out when he gets back offshore:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

DavidT said:


> I understood this as Derek put it, I can understand where he is coming from, he's good enough to host it. Callum told me about the last meet being good, just me not being in on time, and I wasn't having a moan it just sounds like it will be a good meet, worst case it will be a mini meet of me on my own and the cat watching me outta the window
> 
> :detailer:


well your in luck M8 going offshore then, and Mick is going to be away with the Misses for the weekend so I have updated your attendance:thumb:


----------



## DavidT

Really looking forward to the meet!


----------



## Derekh929

DavidT said:


> Really looking forward to the meet!


Glad you are looking forward to the meet David


----------



## scottishA4

Pity its full. I would have loved to have come!


----------



## Derekh929

scottishA4 said:


> Pity its full. I would have loved to have come!


Hi I have added you to Reserve list just incase thanks for your interest


----------



## scottishA4

Derekh929 said:


> Hi I have added you to Reserve list just incase thanks for your interest


Cheers pal!


----------



## EthanCrawford

Mr AMDetails!!!! can you please bring some products for me as in sore need for APC, Bubbles, Wheels 

   

Not long now Derek its going to be mint!!


----------



## scottishA4

EthanCrawford said:


> Mr AMDetails!!!! can you please bring some products for me as in sore need for APC, Bubbles, Wheels
> 
> 
> 
> Not long now Derek its going to be mint!!


I have to admit Alan's products are really good!


----------



## Derekh929

EthanCrawford said:


> Mr AMDetails!!!! can you please bring some products for me as in sore need for APC, Bubbles, Wheels
> 
> 
> 
> Not long now Derek its going to be mint!!


Good to hear from you Ethan is that you home? give Alan a shout see if he can set up a deal for anyone that needs any stock taken down with him if he is happy to do this, as fine by me:thumb:

Glad you are looking forward to it Ethan , all I need know is some free time to get the Seat ready for meet , and also set up some stuff as been manic at work off late, look forward to your input at the meet


----------



## Derekh929

Ok just a few weeks to go and if any body attending wants any gear or top ups from Carpro, BMD , AMDetails , please contact them directly to arrange for them to take what you may need with you to avoid postage and possibly if you ask nicely they may do a special price for the meet , but that will be up-to , Andy&Craig, Stevie, and Alan, as I will have no input in this area


----------



## DavidT

I was gonna ask Alan if he could bring me some stuff so I'll sort that out with him, I'm interested in seeing the car pro stuff in action and probably get something to try out


----------



## gaz_vxr

I've just started using some car pro bits (eraser and Perl). Looking forward to getting some other bits and trying out AMD and BMD gear too.


----------



## Derekh929

Ok , have confirmed some stuff the the Meet , Craig at Carpro will do Demo of new Water Spot Remover, Iron X Snow Foam with its various uses, CQUK application, Also Stevie at BMD has kindly offered to do a slot on advice from paint cleaning to prep ready for wax , and also Wax application info and tips to get the best out of you wax. As we are trying to cover a variety of areas on the day.

As ever all feed back from the meet will be taken on board for he next one 

More details to follow soon


----------



## Gti-Paul

Can you put me on the reserves please as would love to be able to get to this as definitely need help to learn what im doing and im near by as i live in Banff


----------



## Derekh929

Gti-Paul said:


> Can you put me on the reserves please as would love to be able to get to this as definitely need help to learn what im doing and im near by as i live in Banff


Thanks for your interest, added to Reserve list:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok looking to see who is car sharing I know a few are local and will be walking so will help when moving cars in drive , thanks Derek 
It's a quiet street so will be space if needed


----------



## EthanCrawford

Derekh929 said:


> Good to hear from you Ethan is that you home? give Alan a shout see if he can set up a deal for anyone that needs any stock taken down with him if he is happy to do this, as fine by me:thumb:
> 
> Glad you are looking forward to it Ethan , all I need know is some free time to get the Seat ready for meet , and also set up some stuff as been manic at work off late, look forward to your input at the meet


No not yet Derek a few problems with the BOP so looking like wont be home untill about the 17th!!

but will give u a shout when i am home and discuss stuff for the meet.

cheers derek cant wait will be awesome the last one was gd this one will be great!! lol


----------



## gaz_vxr

Derekh929 said:


> Ok looking to see who is car sharing I know a few are local and will be walking so will help when moving cars in drive , thanks Derek
> It's a quiet street so will be space if needed


I had offered a lift to Will_G as I'm in Dyce and he is Newhills. I could get a couple more in my car from this area if need be?


----------



## Derekh929

EthanCrawford said:


> No not yet Derek a few problems with the BOP so looking like wont be home untill about the 17th!!
> 
> but will give u a shout when i am home and discuss stuff for the meet.
> 
> cheers derek cant wait will be awesome the last one was gd this one will be great!! lol


Sounds good to me I will here from you once you BOP fixed :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

gaz_vxr said:


> I had offered a lift to Will_G as I'm in Dyce and he is Newhills. I could get a couple more in my car from this area if need be?


Thanks Gaz sounds good


----------



## Callummarshall

Just to let you know, unfortunately I won't be able to attend the meet, due to my other half agreeing on my behalf to attend a 21st in Glasgow that weekend and the phrase "do whatever you want" actually not meaning that, I'd only be able to attend for a short while in the morning as we apparently have to be in Glasgow for 5.30.... So feel my space at the meet could be put to better use!

Really gutted as I was looking forward to this! Hope you all have a brilliant time!!!!


----------



## Derekh929

Callummarshall said:


> Just to let you know, unfortunately I won't be able to attend the meet, due to my other half agreeing on my behalf to attend a 21st in Glasgow that weekend and the phrase "do whatever you want" actually not meaning that, I'd only be able to attend for a short while in the morning as we apparently have to be in Glasgow for 5.30.... So feel my space at the meet could be put to better use!
> 
> Really gutted as I was looking forward to this! Hope you all have a brilliant time!!!!


Callum SHMBO is better not upset at your age:lol:, but Craig is going to be upset with no lay by pickups , is this a knock back for him?:lol:
I will give you a shout for next one, thanks for update


----------



## Derekh929

scottishA4 said:


> Pity its full. I would have loved to have come!


ScottishA4 your on the list Callummarshall can't know attend , so I have added you to list , and I will PM details of address and contact details nearer the time all the best Derek :thumb:


----------



## scottishA4

Derekh929 said:


> ScottishA4 your on the list Callummarshall can't know attend , so I have added you to list , and I will PM details of address and contact details nearer the time all the best Derek :thumb:


Cool. Thank you. Where abouts is it held? I'm in Elgin.


----------



## MJI4742

Derekh929 said:


> I will catch you next time, and will update the records , I'm sure Mikey will sort you out when he gets back offshore:thumb:


Aye I will sort him oot with a couple of padded seats from Parkhead, I think the price they are charging us for the tickets we must be getting to keep the seat as well.


----------



## Derekh929

scottishA4 said:


> Cool. Thank you. Where abouts is it held? I'm in Elgin.


Hi in Fraserburgh


----------



## Derekh929

MJI4742 said:


> Aye I will sort him oot with a couple of padded seats from Parkhead, I think the price they are charging us for the tickets we must be getting to keep the seat as well.


:lol:maybe the price increase is to buy Ibrox for holiday lets


----------



## AMDetails

scottishA4 said:


> Cool. Thank you. Where abouts is it held? I'm in Elgin.


You can jump a lift down in the AM Van from Elgin if you wish?


----------



## sriturbo

Derekh929 said:


> Hi in Fraserburgh


another fellow brocher on here. where about you at in the broch


----------



## gaz_vxr

Not long now guys. Been drawing up my shopping list today! Is it easier to DM the guys that will be coming?


----------



## Derekh929

AMDetails said:


> You can jump a lift down in the AM Van from Elgin if you wish?


That sounds like a good plan , thanks Alan


----------



## Derekh929

gaz_vxr said:


> Not long now guys. Been drawing up my shopping list today! Is it easier to DM the guys that will be coming?


Yes Gaz go for it that best option any problems getting a reply just give them a call and mention the meet I'm sure they will sort out something for you:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok just an idea how many attending have used a Clay Cloth a few times?


----------



## gaz_vxr

Derekh929 said:


> Ok just an idea how many attending have used a Clay Cloth a few times?


Yet to use one Derek, but was obviously keen to see the carpro one in action....!


----------



## Derekh929

Ok just a Two Weeks to go and anothers heads up on this, if any body attending wants any gear or top ups from Carpro, BMD , AMDetails , please contact them directly to arrange for them to take what you may need with you to avoid postage and possibly if you ask nicely they may do a special price for the meet , but that will be up-to , Andy&Craig, Stevie, and Alan, as I will have no input in this area


----------



## Derekh929

gaz_vxr said:


> Yet to use one Derek, but was obviously keen to see the carpro one in action....!


PM on its way to carpro , to see what can be done with this:thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

I've already spoken with Stevie. Need to give Craig and Alan a shout with my requests!


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys and girls I have sent out PM's to all confirmed on list, apart from one's that are local, with my contact details , if you have not received please can you PM me, thanks Derek


----------



## DavidT

Derekh929 said:


> Ok just an idea how many attending have used a Clay Cloth a few times?


Never used one myself but would be interested to know how to use one if one is gonna be in action, only just found out about these recently



Derekh929 said:


> Ok just a Two Weeks to go and anothers heads up on this, if any body attending wants any gear or top ups from Carpro, BMD , AMDetails , please contact them directly to arrange for them to take what you may need with you to avoid postage and possibly if you ask nicely they may do a special price for the meet , but that will be up-to , Andy&Craig, Stevie, and Alan, as I will have no input in this area


I'm interested in getting a cube with all he samples from carpro is it best to contact them via pm on here or via their site?

I'm heading to the meet from westhill if anyone is looking for a lift/car share


----------



## Derekh929

DavidT said:


> Never used one myself but would be interested to know how to use one if one is gonna be in action, only just found out about these recently
> 
> I'm interested in getting a cube with all he samples from carpro is it best to contact them via pm on here or via their site?
> 
> I'm heading to the meet from westhill if anyone is looking for a lift/car share


David PM them Craig is always busy but sure he will sort something out for you , any problems just PM me:thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

David, I'm giving Will a lift from Newhills. I'm in Dyce myself but room in my car if you want to grab a lift from me?


----------



## CarPro.UK

Sorry guys. I'm manic here ATM.

Just a quick message. Anyone attending the day that want CarPro products please follow these simple instructions.

1. Visit www.carpro.uk.com 
2. Place items wanted in the basket. 
3. At checkout, select pay in store as payment option. 
4. Send me a pm on here with your order number 
5. Collect on the day.

Please don't complete a PayPal checkout on your orders. As we won't have the option to manually edit orders to apply discount. 
You will receive atleast 15% discount on your order.

Thanks. 
Craig.


----------



## DavidT

That would be great gaz if you don't mind, I'm not wanting to clutter up Derek's street with cars. I'll pm you


----------



## Derekh929

DavidT said:


> That would be great gaz if you don't mind, I'm not wanting to clutter up Derek's street with cars. I'll pm you


Not a problem if you have, R8, Ferrari , McLaren , Lamborghini, Aston Martin , :driver: I'm sure nobody will mind , I'm just thinking about my Green Credentials :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma

Derekh929 said:


> Not a problem if you have, Reliant Rialto, R8, Ferrari , McLaren , Lamborghini, Aston Martin , :driver: I'm sure nobody will mind , I'm just thinking about my Green Credentials :lol:


You missed one out, i have added it in for you :thumb:

Sounds like a great meet, enjoy it


----------



## Derekh929

Kiashuma said:


> You missed one out, i have added it in for you :thumb:
> 
> Sounds like a great meet, enjoy it


Yes plastic tubs included let me see Alfa 4c tick


----------



## DavidT

Derekh929 said:


> Not a problem if you have, R8, Ferrari , McLaren , Lamborghini, Aston Martin , :driver: I'm sure nobody will mind , I'm just thinking about my Green Credentials :lol:


Sadly I have a kuga and a Corsa, no one wants to see them!


----------



## Derekh929

DavidT said:


> Sadly I have a kuga and a Corsa, no one wants to see them!


I like the Kuga :thumb: and we won't have any on my list as well we can all dream


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys and girls I have sent out PM's to all confirmed on list, apart from one's that are local, with my contact details , if you have not received please can you PM me, thanks Derek


----------



## shakey85

Anyone passing Dundee and have space to give a list? I'll happily contribute to fuel costs.
If not - anyone on route from Dundee to location needs a lift, let me know


----------



## Derekh929

shakey85 said:


> Anyone passing Dundee and have space to give a list? I'll happily contribute to fuel costs.
> If not - anyone on route from Dundee to location needs a lift, let me know


Shakey give afcbob a shout he has spare seat coming up from Aberdeen he offered, you may be able to meet and leave your motor at his place and head out from there , see what he says


----------



## Derekh929

Ok getting ready this weekend I have Doug_M coming down on Saturday to help as been manic at work


----------



## Doug_M

Ya man. Some news for you aswell(hopefully) haha. I'll leave it at that!
See you sat!


----------



## afcbob

If you want to drive up to mine in aberdeen be happy to take you in my car.



shakey85 said:


> Anyone passing Dundee and have space to give a list? I'll happily contribute to fuel costs.
> If not - anyone on route from Dundee to location needs a lift, let me know


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Ya man. Some news for you aswell(hopefully) haha. I'll leave it at that!
> See you sat!


You finally bought a BMW :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

afcbob said:


> If you want to drive up to mine in aberdeen be happy to take you in my car.


Thanks for that offer to Shakey


----------



## Doug_M

Derekh929 said:


> You finally bought a BMW :doublesho


One might think so when I arrive...


----------



## shakey85

afcbob said:


> If you want to drive up to mine in aberdeen be happy to take you in my car.


Hi. That would be much appreciated, thank you.
PM sent.


----------



## Derekh929

My green credentials are increasing buy the day , with all these car share's thanks for sorting this out


----------



## Derekh929

Ok just over a week and counting , fingers crossed we get a dry day this time, look forward to meeting new members to the Meet


----------



## StevieR32

Where is this meet take place? Would love to come along if there is any space for me.&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Derekh929

StevieR32 said:


> Where is this meet take place? Would love to come along if there is any space for me.&#55357;&#56835;


Hi Stevie it's up in Fraserburgh , I will put you on the reserve list as places all taken at present, thanks for your interest


----------



## Derekh929

Ok 1 week to go , if anyone has any questions about the meet please ask , see you all next Saturday


----------



## Derekh929

Ok me and Doug got the Seat ready today and the garage cleaned out all ready for you guys next Saturday


----------



## EthanCrawford

Sweet guys well done  i will pop up with the fiesta bonnet on friday derek will txt you with time later. i went to see it yesturday and is a bit of a state in need of a clean. it is covered in bird lime and stone lime. so the question i will put out there is would you guys like it ready to polish for the demo or will we do it on the day and use it for other demos????


----------



## Derekh929

EthanCrawford said:


> Sweet guys well done  i will pop up with the fiesta bonnet on friday derek will txt you with time later. i went to see it yesturday and is a bit of a state in need of a clean. it is covered in bird lime and stone lime. so the question i will put out there is would you guys like it ready to polish for the demo or will we do it on the day and use it for other demos????


When I think about this with time constraints on the day maybe prepping this would be a very good idea Ethan , I will be in office all day Friday so will here from you then , thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

Ok just 5 Days to go, and anothers heads up on this, if any body attending wants any gear or top ups from Carpro, BMD , AMDetails , please contact them directly to arrange for them to take what you may need with you to avoid postage and possibly if you ask nicely they may do a special price for the meet , but that will be up-to , Andy&Craig, Stevie, and Alan, as I will have no input in this area.

Fingers crossed for a good day, and for the members traveling from further south we have a heater in the garage:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok 4 days to go and i would like to say, for new members attending , we encourage lot's of questions to be asked about the products being used and the uses, and best practice to use them for the best results.
Many on the day will have different levels of ability in many area's so feel free to ask as much as you need, to get full benefit of the day.
Feel free to ask if you have any questions before Saturday just PM me and i will try to answer.
We have 11 new members this meet and 2 local i know.
We are hopping to have some machine polishing tips on a practice panel on the day as well, a first for this meet.


----------



## CarPro.UK

Just to let everyone know I will be leaving Edinburgh early Friday, have some work to attend to in Fife then straight to Aberdeen, hotel friday night then off to fraserburgh in the morning.

There will be space in the car for saturday if anyone in aberdeen needs a lift, but I will be arriving in fraserburgh for 9am, so it may be an early leave for anyone jumping a lift hah.

Thanks
Craig

EDIT: This means the order cut off will be Thursday at 5pm before I leave the office.


----------



## Derekh929

CarPro.UK said:


> Just to let everyone know I will be leaving Edinburgh early Friday, have some work to attend to in Fife then straight to Aberdeen, hotel friday night then off to fraserburgh in the morning.
> 
> There will be space in the car for saturday if anyone in aberdeen needs a lift, but I will be arriving in fraserburgh for 9am, so it may be an early leave for anyone jumping a lift hah.
> 
> Thanks
> Craig
> 
> EDIT: This means the order cut off will be Thursday at 5pm before I leave the office.


Thanks for the update Craig , look forward to your arrival and having a look at your new motor in your favourite colour:thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Thanks Derek. I'm keen on the machine polishing aspect as it's an area I've not yet ventured into despite having a DA for over a year! 

Also the best prep methods to minimise marring as despite all my best effort with 2BM etc I do still encounter it. That being said, it's worse after a recent trip to the dealer - long story but I'm now getting a full respray and new alloys under warranty!!!


----------



## DavidT

Ouch doesn't sound good, I find my Vaux horrendous for stone chips, 1 year 7k miles and lots  first service on Friday!


----------



## Derekh929

gaz_vxr said:


> Thanks Derek. I'm keen on the machine polishing aspect as it's an area I've not yet ventured into despite having a DA for over a year!
> 
> Also the best prep methods to minimise marring as despite all my best effort with 2BM etc I do still encounter it. That being said, it's worse after a recent trip to the dealer - long story but I'm now getting a full respray and new alloys under warranty!!!


We were going to do this the last time but run out of time and poor weather.

Yes will be wash demo with a difference, be carefull re full respray vet out there body shop and ask the guys on the day if it could be repaired better I'm sure they will have a look for you.


----------



## gaz_vxr

They usually use martins in Aberdeen but they are closing down so there is a bit of a debate about where it will be going. 4k and around 50 stone chips id say (as you can see Sat!). 

It will be inspected in detail and rejected at the first sign of a shoddy job!!


----------



## Will_G

I've got my order in from Carpro :thumb:

Hope we get the weather this time round. The machine polishing sounds interesting. GOT an ep801 if it's worth taking along for folk to try


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> I've got my order in from Carpro :thumb:
> 
> Hope we get the weather this time round. The machine polishing sounds interesting. GOT an ep801 if it's worth taking along for folk to try


Hi Will , yes got mine ordered too:thumb:

I think we should have a good selection of machines available on the day , buy thanks for the offer Will, see you Saturday


----------



## Will_G

No bother Derek offer is there anyway. Drop me a PM if you need anything

Will


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> No bother Derek offer is there anyway. Drop me a PM if you need anything
> 
> Will


Will do, thanks Derek


----------



## Doug_M

gaz_vxr said:


> Thanks Derek. I'm keen on the machine polishing aspect as it's an area I've not yet ventured into despite having a DA for over a year!
> 
> Also the best prep methods to minimise marring as despite all my best effort with 2BM etc I do still encounter it. That being said, it's worse after a recent trip to the dealer - long story but I'm now getting a full respray and new alloys under warranty!!!


Full respray??

Sounds abit extreme...
I wouldnt be too happy about that.


----------



## Derekh929

Ok Detailing Crew , 3 days to go i'm ready for you all know , all I need is good weather on the day. See you all on Saturday


----------



## gaz_vxr

Doug_M said:


> Full respray??
> 
> Sounds abit extreme...
> 
> I wouldnt be too happy about that.


The car is suffering from the VXR stone chip problem, so that's why it's getting the respray. The inspection was last week and they used a pen to mark all the chips so had to wash the car. Found this out when i got there and that's what's caused the swirls - not the respray!

Not happy I'm having to get a respray but many have had one and the finish has been better. Just hope that's the case of I will consider rejecting the car.


----------



## Derekh929

gaz_vxr said:


> The car is suffering from the VXR stone chip problem, so that's why it's getting the respray. The inspection was last week and they used a pen to mark all the chips so had to wash the car. Found this out when i got there and that's what's caused the swirls - not the respray!
> 
> Not happy I'm having to get a respray but many have had one and the finish has been better. Just hope that's the case of I will consider rejecting the car.


That not good Gaz, make sure they remove all parts and give you some comp to make up for fact it has been resprayed.
I have experience problems in past with new Mini and other new cars and it causes a lot of stress, fingers crossed it turns out to your satisfaction and you can finally enjoy your motor.
Is the paint to thin ?


----------



## gaz_vxr

Derekh929 said:


> That not good Gaz, make sure they remove all parts and give you some comp to make up for fact it has been resprayed.
> 
> I have experience problems in past with new Mini and other new cars and it causes a lot of stress, fingers crossed it turns out to your satisfaction and you can finally enjoy your motor.
> 
> Is the paint to thin ?


It's just not adhering to the panels properly from what I've read Derek so chipping really easily. Arden blue is worse especially around front arches etc.


----------



## AMDetails

Hello guys,

Looking forward to this one. hopefully my vans out the garage by then or i will catch a lift.

But this could limit what i can bring. so any requests contact me on [email protected].

I wil naturally try bring as many machines as possible even if its just for you to see and feel.

Many thanks


----------



## Derekh929

AMDetails said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Looking forward to this one. hopefully my vans out the garage by then or i will catch a lift.
> 
> But this could limit what i can bring. so any requests contact me on [email protected].
> 
> I wil naturally try bring as many machines as possible even if its just for you to see and feel.
> 
> Many thanks


Sounds good to me Alan see you Saturday, bring a warm jacket as your used to warmer temps up in your corner :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

gaz_vxr said:


> It's just not adhering to the panels properly from what I've read Derek so chipping really easily. Arden blue is worse especially around front arches etc.


That's not good at all, but you have to give them the chance to put right first for sure, poor R&D


----------



## Doug_M

gaz_vxr said:


> The car is suffering from the VXR stone chip problem, so that's why it's getting the respray. The inspection was last week and they used a pen to mark all the chips so had to wash the car. Found this out when i got there and that's what's caused the swirls - not the respray!
> 
> Not happy I'm having to get a respray but many have had one and the finish has been better. Just hope that's the case of I will consider rejecting the car.


Ah...
Cousins husband had an arden blue one, got full respray and same happend again, ended up managing to reject the car one year later. Lost out on sumthing like £1500.

See you Sat.


----------



## gaz_vxr

I'm hoping that doesn't have to happen but would open the door for a golf r.....!

See you Sat indeed. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Ah...
> Cousins husband had an arden blue one, got full respray and same happend again, ended up managing to reject the car one year later. Lost out on sumthing like £1500.
> 
> See you Sat.


You coming in your new BMW again yes Doug in a BMW I have the proof:thumb:


----------



## DavidT

Well I have my order in with car pro and I have a small order in with Alan too, both have been really helpful thanks to both 

Can't wait for Saturday off to Dundee for my cars first service, it's lit up like a Christmas tree with lots of service warnings! 6700 miles.... Nuts!


----------



## Derekh929

DavidT said:


> Well I have my order in with car pro and I have a small order in with Alan too, both have been really helpful thanks to both
> 
> Can't wait for Saturday off to Dundee for my cars first service, it's lit up like a Christmas tree with lots of service warnings! 6700 miles.... Nuts!


Glad Craig & Alan got you sorted out.

6700miles you must have been giving it some.

Look forward to your presence on Saturday :thumb:


----------



## shakey85

DavidT said:


> Well I have my order in with car pro and I have a small order in with Alan too, both have been really helpful thanks to both
> 
> Can't wait for Saturday off to Dundee for my cars first service, it's lit up like a Christmas tree with lots of service warnings! 6700 miles.... Nuts!


Which garage you heading to in Dundee?
My car goes in for its MOT this week, fingers crossed for a straight pass!


----------



## Doug_M

Derekh929 said:


> You coming in your new BMW again yes Doug in a BMW I have the proof:thumb:


 what you on about?!

I'll be on foot from Mattys house :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> what you on about?!
> 
> I'll be on foot from Mattys house :thumb:


:thumb: I forgot you was coming up the road , it's been a long day


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys 2 Days to go and I will have to get my car looking good or hide it in next doors garage.
As said before any questions just give me a PM


----------



## gaz_vxr

I've taken today and tomorrow off to get mine presentable!! Though I've got some course work to catch up on today........zzzzzzz


----------



## gaz_vxr

Orders all placed. :thumb:

Weather forecast is saying dry for now....!


----------



## Derekh929

gaz_vxr said:


> Orders all placed. :thumb:
> 
> Weather forecast is saying dry for now....!


If the forecast says, dry better take oilskins and wellies :thumb:
And a warm Jacket for the sea breeze


----------



## Derekh929

I will have a big pot oh soup on and a heater, just in case


----------



## Derekh929

Morning , will see you all tomorrow, looks like dry overcast but cold breeze


----------



## alan_mcc

Bit last minute but is anyone passing Porknockie on their travels tomorrow 

Cars off the road and a change in circumstances means I don't have my runabout this weekend


----------



## Doug_M

alan_mcc said:


> Bit last minute but is anyone passing Porknockie on their travels tomorrow
> 
> Cars off the road and a change in circumstances means I don't have my runabout this weekend


Best bets probly Alan from AM details. Think he did offer a run to anyone previously!


----------



## Will_G

Cant wait Derek and if it was even half the day of the last meet it'll still be a great day


----------



## AMDetails

Sorry guys AM Van still broken.

So we wont be attending. anyone who has emailed me i will reply asap.

Sorry again
Alan


----------



## scottishA4

Sorry Derek but I won't be able to make it now. I do apologise. I hope you all have a great day. Gutted I will miss it.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Well the BMD van is loaded with goodies and a healthy Scottish discount for tomorrow ,see you all there
Stevie BMD


----------



## Kerr

I hope it turns out a good day for you guys. 

I'll be going to see The Muppets, so a similar kind of day. :lol:


----------



## MJI4742

Derek
Me and Mark are ready to go for tomorrow, with crisps, biscuits and juice. I got both cars washed today just a shame that we will be walking round.


----------



## DavidT

Looking forward to this  not long now


----------



## gaz_vxr

What time would you expect things to wrap up today? Just need to let the mother in law know as she's looking after the wee man!


----------



## alan_mcc

Looks like it'll be a no show from me as I can't find a lift

Sorry folks.


----------



## AMDetails

Hope thats everyone there and all met each other.

Enjoy the day guys. Hopefully the AM Van will be running for the next one. 

Alan


----------



## Will_G

Cheers Derek for a good day, think everyone enjoyed themselves. Good to meet some faces new and old


----------



## gaz_vxr

Yes cheers Derek. Great day, good to meet everyone and see the demos. Thanks again for your hospitality too.


----------



## afcbob

Yeah was a great day great to meet every one thanks


----------



## DavidT

Also had a great day really enjoyed it, it was good to meet everyone, thanks to Derek for hosting, Gaz for the lift and to Craig and Steve for the demos

Hopefully see you all again soon


----------



## StevieR32

Big thanks to Derek for the hospitality today. Was good meeting other like minded detailers and seeing the demos and getting hands on with some tools and products.

Thanks for a good day.


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys , where do I start first massive thanks to Craig, AKA CarPro uk for coming to the Meet and providing one fantastic prize wow.
Also for the samples to try for the meet and your Demo's and also fantastic wealth of information , and your very honest opinion on Certian subjects.
It also a pleasure to meet up again Craig , and he just got away at 7.30pm and has a 4 hour drive. Also thanks to all others for helping and Andrew159 for staying back to help clear up

Also thanks for very good deals on products and taking up all our orders, you part of the success of the meet , so a very big thanks from me.

Next up Stevie From BlackMagicDetail for running a slot Demo that was great, and also offering the guys at the meet some very good discounts on products to buy and also , making up some shampoo to order scent and colour in van. Also Stevie thanks for also providing a prize on the day great , thanks
Also the great looking pots and also Piston wax pot wow I like, sorry I had little time to chat, but was great to finally meet and thanks for coming up to the meet.
Also thanks for judging the completion as well with Craig

Also need to thank the Wife she did do all the cooking this time to it's her credit 


Next I would like to thank Doug for helping last week and Ethan for coming at 8am today to get all ready , and his mums home bakes, thanks to Mikey & Mark & Will for cleaning tesco shelves and taking all the crisps biscuits & Juice, the Wife was correct you had to much Mikey lol.
Next thanks to Will for helping on the day, Mikey for A good amount of machine work , along with Craig, Aaron, Mark, and also for everyone that had ago at doing the coating see it is easy to apply CQUK
Last but not least thanks to all that attended the meet as it makes the huge effort of arranging the meet worthwhile and enjoyable with a group of like minded guys from varied background and abilities.
It was good to meet new people to the meet and here they were enjoying the meet and we had plenty of room on site.
Cracking day but was passed so quick trying to keep it all on track.

If any question on the products seen on the day I'm sure Craig and. Stevie will be along to answer.

I will fry to post a review and pics of t.he day soon


----------



## shakey85

Great meet.

Learned some good tips and was good to get a chance to try a rotary polisher as well as seeing some new products in action - that carpro hydro is awesome. Thanks to Craig for the discounted products - much appreciated. Thanks to Derek - great host and very welcoming. Also a bit shout out to afcbob for the lift - had a good chat and picked your head all the way back!

Lastly a question for Chris carpro, Derek or I think it was doug I was asking. In case I can't get tetrosyl from dingbro - will this stuff be OK 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-Tetro...le_Oils_Lubricants_Fluids&hash=item1c3d5f6b4d


----------



## Soapie

Another first class meet thx Derek and to Mrs Derek for the superb food.

Also to Craig n Stevie for traveling up and offering us some great deals on products.

Same again next year


----------



## Derekh929

shakey85 said:


> Great meet.
> 
> Learned some good tips and was good to get a chance to try a rotary polisher as well as seeing some new products in action - that carpro hydro is awesome. Thanks to Craig for the discounted products - much appreciated. Thanks to Derek - great host and very welcoming. Also a bit shout out to afcbob for the lift - had a good chat and picked your head all the way back!
> 
> Lastly a question for Chris carpro, Derek or I think it was doug I was asking. In case I can't get tetrosyl from dingbro - will this stuff be OK
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-Tetro...le_Oils_Lubricants_Fluids&hash=item1c3d5f6b4d


Shakey was good finally meeting you today and glad you enjoyed the day it's all the guests that help make it what it is, and the car sharing was good to get people to meet before the meet, even though plenty of space on site worked well.
Yes that is correct product and there is a dinbro in Dundee, just tell the Guy in there i deal with Fraserburgh Branch a Peter Smart and i said to give them a try , they will know Peter


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Just in guys ,great meet today big thanks for Derek for hosting ,nice to meet some like minded people ,hope to see you all soon at our next meet .
Stevie BMD


----------



## Derekh929

Pictures are just being uploaded to Face Book , and i will try to get some reviews done in the next couple of weeks


----------



## AaronGTi

Enjoyable day had by all many thanks guys :thumb:

Derek add me on facebook so I can see the pics please 

Im gutted I never won that polishing competition :lol:


----------



## afcbob

yeah add me to derek to facebook if you dont mind


----------



## gaz_vxr

And me for Facebook!


----------



## Will_G

Me three haha


----------



## AaronGTi

facebook.com/hardcoreluver <--- get it added :thumb:


----------



## MJI4742

Thanks guys! I also had a great day and really enjoyed it, it was good to meet everyone, very well done to Derek for hosting, doing all the running around and trying to keep things on time. Thanks to Craig and Steve for the demos. Although I felt a bit under pressure machine polishing in front of an audience, I was okay once I got going though. Looking forward to next time.
Mikey


----------



## Derekh929

MJI4742 said:


> Thanks guys! I also had a great day and really enjoyed it, it was good to meet everyone, very well done to Derek for hosting, doing all the running around and trying to keep things on time. Thanks to Craig and Steve for the demos. Although I felt a bit under pressure machine polishing in front of an audience, I was okay once I got going though. Looking forward to next time.
> Mikey


Glad you had a great day , shattered know,and i hope you hid the stuff in the garage for snacks for a year , so you don't get rumbled.
You did not look under pressure to me , was great to get a big help, i will give all a heads up for next time


----------



## Derekh929

I will get a review up tomorrow if i get time with visiting parents for mothers day, with some more details on here


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> Enjoyable day had by all many thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Derek add me on facebook so I can see the pics please
> 
> Im gutted I never won that polishing competition :lol:


Thanks Aaron aye it might have been more hotly contested if we had said what the prizes was:lol:
Not that i did not see competition on the concentration on the faces


----------



## Doug_M

Good to see everybody also. 

Glad i ventured over for the meet, met some like minded lads which aint all bad. 

And again, big thanks to the host Derek, craig and stevie too for there demos and offers!
Not so keen on their judging skills mind :lol:


----------



## afcbob

Thats no a problem was nice to meet you and yes thats the same stuff Derek was using.



shakey85 said:


> Great meet.
> 
> Learned some good tips and was good to get a chance to try a rotary polisher as well as seeing some new products in action - that carpro hydro is awesome. Thanks to Craig for the discounted products - much appreciated. Thanks to Derek - great host and very welcoming. Also a bit shout out to afcbob for the lift - had a good chat and picked your head all the way back!
> 
> Lastly a question for Chris carpro, Derek or I think it was doug I was asking. In case I can't get tetrosyl from dingbro - will this stuff be OK
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-Tetro...le_Oils_Lubricants_Fluids&hash=item1c3d5f6b4d


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Good to see everybody also.
> 
> Glad i ventured over for the meet, met some like minded lads which aint all bad.
> 
> And again, big thanks to the host Derek, craig and stevie too for there demos and offers!
> Not so keen on their judging skills mind :lol:


Glad you enjoyed it Doug , by the way you forgot your prize for the machine comp the wooden spoon:lol:

Just heading out soon so will try to get a review done soon


----------



## AaronGTi

For all who received ArtDeShine samples please see here and give feedback.

Thanks!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318453


----------



## DavidT

AaronGTi said:


> Enjoyable day had by all many thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Derek add me on facebook so I can see the pics please
> 
> Im gutted I never won that polishing competition :lol:


How was the journey home for Stevie :lol:

I think I will need to get a da and get started machining..... I so won't be popular! Then I won't be too embarrassed next time.... Especially Doug with the "this bit hasn't been done" cheers :wall:


----------



## afcbob

was looking for some info on it thanks



AaronGTi said:


> For all who received ArtDeShine samples please see here and give feedback.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318453


----------



## irvine

Bit late on getting a comment of thanks on here! Had a cracking day and good to put some faces to names! Was the first meet I had been to and was great to learn a few things.

Big thanks to Derek for hosting the day and the great amount of effort that was put in to organise the day. I hope you have treated Mrs Hardie to a slap up meal out tonight for making all the food!

Another thanks to Craig and Stevie for the demonstrations on the products and the discounted prices! Had a funny feeling I wouldn't be going home empty handed!

Roll on the next one! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> For all who received ArtDeShine samples please see here and give feedback.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318453


Hi Aaron sorry i missed that off the thank you note posted first , i have updated this, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

irvine said:


> Bit late on getting a comment of thanks on here! Had a cracking day and good to put some faces to names! Was the first meet I had been to and was great to learn a few things.
> 
> Big thanks to Derek for hosting the day and the great amount of effort that was put in to organise the day. I hope you have treated Mrs Hardie to a slap up meal out tonight for making all the food!
> 
> Another thanks to Craig and Stevie for the demonstrations on the products and the discounted prices! Had a funny feeling I wouldn't be going home empty handed!
> 
> Roll on the next one! :thumb:


:lol: Wife got the left overs Mark , but i did clean all kitchen and wash the dishes to save a sore ear before she came in.
Glad you enjoyed the day we will be having others and have already spoken with Craig and Ethan after the meet for some idea's to make the next one different again.
It's very tempting i know thats why i ordered mine before so got what i needed to top up supplies


----------



## Derekh929

Ok onwards and upwards thanks to all that attended the meet and stay tuned for the next one, have some new idea's already and we getting some reviews from the day up as soon get back to normal


----------



## MJI4742

Derek, The wife never said much about the food I took back, She was more worried about how much money I spent. I just told her that it was all freebeeies. Once I sneak anything into the collection in the garage she never finds it. I could have gone overboard with the great products but I managed to not get too carried away, Even with Doug that I think Craig must have had working on commission. 
Mikey


----------



## Derekh929

MJI4742 said:


> Derek, The wife never said much about the food I took back, She was more worried about how much money I spent. I just told her that it was all freebeeies. Once I sneak anything into the collection in the garage she never finds it. I could have gone overboard with the great products but I managed to not get too carried away, Even with Doug that I think Craig must have had working on commission.
> Mikey


Don't worry poor Andrews parents did not believe he won it and was not pleased, thinking he had bought all that stuff , he was glad I posted up a pic for proof as saved his bacon for sure.
They then congratulated him:thumb:
Yes Doug has been converted to the dark side of sealants , yes you are better to get the order in before he comes to avoid getting to carried away.


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys Meet review thread been posted that's it till the next one, will be thinking of new things and ways to improve the meet, glad you all enjoyed it


----------

